# mold



## slickbrightspear (Jan 9, 2009)

make your sugar water thicker and it will retard mold longer. 2to1 or 3to1


----------



## StevenG (Mar 27, 2009)

Some people claim a little bit of bleach in the syrup takes care of that. do a search here and see what turns up. 

Others use Honey Bee Healthy and say it retards mold. I haven't tried either yet, so I can't speak from personal experience.


----------



## hoodswoods (May 15, 2009)

I had a top-hive box feeder (gallon) a month late fall/winter with 2:1. They never drank it - it never molded.

During the summer I run 1:1 (gallon) with HBH. I never have had them not consume all before any mold appeared


----------



## throrope (Dec 18, 2008)

palmlico

2 parts sugar to 1 part water by weight or volume.

Michael Bush has good info.

A trusted resource also advised heating to 180 deg F. He had the syrup sitting for a year with no difficulty.

Since taking his advice, I have not had any mold in my syrup.


----------

